# Milwaukee Fuel VS Dewalt 20V



## gear junkie

Any comments or thoughts? 

I've got a great source that tells me the milwaukee with the added electronics don't do well in wet conditions. Can anyone confirm or deny this? 

If you had to start over and buy a whole new cordless setup.....what would you buy?


----------



## Flyout95

Our fortune 400 company is transitioning from dewalt to milwaukee.


----------



## Plumber patt

Milwuakee all the way, Im a big supporter of the Red Army. I ditched all my Makita tools over the last 2 years and replaced with all Milwaukee. Havent had an issue yet...


----------



## gear junkie

Flyout95 said:


> Our fortune 400 company is transitioning from dewalt to milwaukee.


Any thoughts from you or your fellow plumbers on this? Good move or bad move?


----------



## gear junkie

Plumber patt said:


> Milwuakee all the way, Im a big supporter of the Red Army. I ditched all my Makita tools over the last 2 years and replaced with all Milwaukee. Havent had an issue yet...


Are you using the Fuel system?


----------



## Plumber patt

half and half, I really like the 12v fuel stuff. My 18v is not fuel. I just recently bought a 5/8 sds hammer drill. 12v fuel. I freaking LOVE it..


----------



## Hoosier Plumber

I'm very unhappy with my Milwaukee tools. Giving serious thought to dropping them and finding another brand. Chuck problems, cold and wet issues, overheating, etc.... Just got a new saw and 12 v drive on warranty. Saw zall 
Needs a lot of care after getting wet. Have had chuck problems on both my 18v drill. 

Lots of problems and I would advise you stay away from them. 

My plan is to look into the dewalt and hope other provide feedback.


----------



## Flyout95

gear junkie said:


> Any thoughts from you or your fellow plumbers on this? Good move or bad move?


We like them better than dewalt. Battery life is better, don't pot them away wet, and you'll be fine.


----------



## jmc12185

My Makita kit works great!!!! In the summer. It's useless in the winter. Never again.


----------



## wyplumber

all 20v dewalt here i like them a lot. 

5 amp hour batteries are really nice and last a long time but charge time is 75min +-


----------



## plumbingontario

Dewalt sawzalls are built and break like a child's toy, I think we went through about 10-15 of them in 6 months. Milwaukee fuel is all we use now and little to no problems. Also Dewalt is owned by black and decker..... Hmmmm....


----------



## wyplumber

I went through 3 18v dewalt Sawzalls in less than a year. Haven't broke my 20v one yet and it is not from lack of trying


----------



## Plumberdood1

Switched a year ago to 18V millwaulkee. Great luck so far.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

wyplumber said:


> I went through 3 18v dewalt Sawzalls in less than a year. Haven't broke my 20v one yet and it is not from lack of trying


Yes, the 18 volt dewalt line was enough to turn me off and go with Milwaukee. My milwaukee 18v hated getting wet and hot. I ended up shorting one out within 4 months or so and milwaukee doesn't warranty water damage. I used a gift card from last Christmas and purchased the Dewalt 20 volt combo unit. I e been using it hard as hell for the last year and none of the items...sawzall, hammerddill and impact have given me any problems. My sawzall sees mucho sewer juice. In fact, my last project last weekend it was raining most of the day and I had to cut into a series of nasty, nasty full of sludge leach lines...with black nasty water spraying everywhere and into the drive unit as I cut and the thing literally sitting in the rain it just kept goin strong and I know the insides were soaked.like I said, the thing sees sewer juice all the time and still goes strong. I've since purchase the 20v circular saw, 20v multi tool, and 20 v right angle drill and use then hard.


----------



## gear junkie

plumbingontario said:


> Dewalt sawzalls are built and break like a child's toy, I think we went through about 10-15 of them in 6 months. Milwaukee fuel is all we use now and little to no problems. Also Dewalt is owned by black and decker..... Hmmmm....


Milwaukee is owned by the same company that builds Ryobi....your point is?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

gear junkie said:


> milwaukee is owned by the same company that builds ryobi....your point is?


word homie!


----------



## plumbingontario

To be blunt, My point is dewalt sucks... But they do make a nice little laser. I will give them that.


----------



## Dpeckplb

I like my Dewalt, they lasted a lot longer than the Milwaukee the heating guys are running, they have chuck and motor issues.


----------



## plumber tim

I have 2 Milwaukee 18 v hackzalls that have seized up from getting wet. My 12v Milwaukee works but lacks power. I have the 18v Fuel that is broken as well


----------



## Flyout95

gear junkie said:


> Milwaukee is owned by the same company that builds Ryobi....your point is?


They are both owned by the same Chinese finger trap corporation...


----------



## JWBII

I've used Dewalt since I started plumbing. Always liked the performance of dewalt just didn't like the old 18v batteries. Love the new 20v batteries and my new dewalt tools.

That said my apprentice loves his Milwaukee tools and they perform well except when they get wet as described. In my opinion the major difference in the 2 are that Milwaukee offers many different tools geared towards specific trades (pvc shears comes to mind). What little Milwaukee 12v tools I have I really like.


----------



## justme

I like the 20volt dewalts but the new 4.0 amp fuel batteries for Milwaukee last ALOT longer. I've been getting pretty good prices at a local supply house that will know off 100 dollars for each old dewalt tool I trade in up to 2 per kit. I have a greenlee gangbox that is full of old dewalt 18V cordless tools lol.


----------



## JWBII

Damn!! What supply house is that?


----------



## justme

Morrissons in Ft Worth , this was a promotion they were running a few months back. I ended up buying about 6 kits.


----------



## GAN

Milwaukee die hard. I think ears ago there used to be a big difference, not so much nowadays. My first was a 6 volt (believe so) single speed 3/8" drill some 20 years or more ago.

I know a few contractors that went to less expensive tools to keep down theft, and even if it did get stolen or fail, less expensive to replace since employees won't take care of the tools as good as the boss.


----------



## Redwood

I used to throw away a lot of DeWalt cordless tools then I found out about this repair part. I don't throw them away anymore when the smoke gets out of them. I just add the replacement smoke and they are good to go...:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie

^^ completely makes up for all your shenanigans Red lmfao!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Redwood said:


> I used to throw away a lot of DeWalt cordless tools then I found out about this repair part. I don't throw them away anymore when the smoke gets out of them. I just add the replacement smoke and they are good to go...:laughing:


That's f*cked up!:laughing:


----------



## wyplumber

Redwood said:


> I used to throw away a lot of DeWalt cordless tools then I found out about this repair part. I don't throw them away anymore when the smoke gets out of them. I just add the replacement smoke and they are good to go...


While in school for Hvac the teacher had a can labelled condenser fan smoke replacement.


----------



## gear junkie

So used the milwaukee drill and impact driver today and here's what I found.
Both of these are 18v Fuel. I'll just go straight with the negatives unless the postive was something my dewalt 18v XRP doesn't have.

Drill:
-I noticed the drill chuck doesn't have the serrated teeth and this proved to be a problem. Drill a 3/8 drill bit into a 5" thick beam....bit came off....twice. Never used to happen the dewalt. 

-The side arm brace is only locked in 2 postions while the dewalt is a 360 degree lock.

-Has a light which is great.....my dewalt doesn't have this.

-Only 2 speeds, dewalt has 3. Makes a difference. I also noticed the drill bit wandered more with the milwaukee. Not sure why but was definently noticeable

Impact driver:
-Starts fast. Using it to unscrew bolts in hold down clamps and it wanted to jerk it out my hand. The hammer action wasn't coming on till later but this caused the driver to act like a drill. 

-has 3 speeds and my dewalt only has one speed. Listing this as a disadvantage because the dewalt has way more control with that 1 speed

-only has 1 light while I noticed the dewalt 20v has 3 lights. 

-The reverse/stop/forward button is too easily moved.....my dewalt required a definite push. This made the driver lock up when I was trying to drive in screws because the selector switch would be pushed in just a little.....this was very aggravating. 

-advantage......you only push the bit in and pull the collar to release. My dewalt requires pulling the collar to insert a bit.

-The back end sticks out and I palm the body of the driver and operate the trigger with my pinky......can't do that with the milwaukee.

Sawzall.....don't have one but the dewalt sawzall has a 4 position clamp and I love that feature

Final thoughts? I'm turning it back in and buying the 20v max. I'm a service plumber whose always around electricity. I don't need a battery to last all day and that seems to be the only advantage to the Fuel system. Heck I could probably go down to a 12V system if I could remember to charge the batteries. I like the ergonomics of Dewalt and that seemed to be many of my complaints of the milwaukee. Going back. BTW my dewalt drill has been leaking magic smoke for about 2 years now and it's still going.


----------



## Redwood

gear junkie said:


> BTW my dewalt drill has been leaking magic smoke for about 2 years now and it's still going.


You better top it off before it runs out and quits...:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie

Went and got the Dewalt 20 max. Thing is uh....mazing! Love it. The compact sawzall for a residential plumber is great!


----------



## MorrisonPlumbin

Personally I like the Milwaukee tools, the only milwaukee tool that has given me issues with wetness is the little 12v hack saw. The hack saw is a great tool as long as you don't cut into a a pipe with water in it. Otherwise Milwaukee is great especially the 18v stuf


----------



## Redwood

MorrisonPlumbin said:


> The hack saw is a great tool as long as you don't cut into a a pipe with water in it.


What plumber would do that? :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd

Love the Milwaukee 18v tools..just hate them fookin batteries!


----------



## damnplumber

I have recently picked up the Dewalt 20V set, 4 batteries and 2 chargers (one hooked up to the cigar inverter). I like the impact driver for driving in W/H straps and the sawzall is holding up well. But then again, I really liked my old craftsman set 19.2 Li batteries with the built in battery life indicator. It's all Chinese cheepo these days anyways


----------



## Bfplumber

Milwaukee has some of the best tool line available. The M12 line has incredible versatility. I started with the M12 drill and impact driver kit, befor I knew it I owned the sawzall, tubing cutter and now the pro press tool. I just add the M18 hammer drill and impact driver kit as well as the single cut metal shears. These tools have so much more power than the DeWalt junk I just threw away because I was tired of the Lithium ion batteries needing to be replace. Not to mention the couldn't hold a charge for crap. You have a fully charge Dewalt battery and 20 minutes later you need to chare it again. One of the best part about the Milwaukee M12 & M18 tool line is you have the option to buy the tool only, which means your not unnecessarily buying batteries and charger you don't need.


----------



## rjbphd

Bfplumber said:


> Milwaukee has some of the best tool line available. The M12 line has incredible versatility. I started with the M12 drill and impact driver kit, befor I knew it I owned the sawzall, tubing cutter and now the pro press tool. I just add the M18 hammer drill and impact driver kit as well as the single cut metal shears. These tools have so much more power than the DeWalt junk I just threw away because I was tired of the Lithium ion batteries needing to be replace. Not to mention the couldn't hold a charge for crap. You have a fully charge Dewalt battery and 20 minutes later you need to chare it again. One of the best part about the Milwaukee M12 & M18 tool line is you have the option to buy the tool only, which means your not unnecessarily buying batteries and charger you don't need.


Do your intro before we dewalt you..


----------



## KoleckeINC

I'm gonna ride my 18v xrp's hard until they die. Then switch to Milwaukee. I have the circular saw, flashlight impact and hammer drills. I buy 2 batteries a year for 100$ and recycle my 3 year old ones.


----------



## ChrisConnor

The new dewalt saws are garbage.


----------



## GREENPLUM

And still better than Milwaukee.

I do like my sheer and copper cutter. My hacksaw stopped working, water damage.


----------



## skoronesa

A lot of our guys like red, like two have yellow. My old teal sawzall has seen downpours and cuts fine 

It doesn't matter who the parent company is. blackorange/yellow are consumer/pro just like green/red are. and teal chooses to have two models of each tool instead of a whole seperate brand name.

Now how well each brand does with it's intended audience is a different story. I know some yellow drills that could break your wrist and others I have broken in weird ways.

I think red has tried to reach out to plumbers lately, it would be best to ask them which sawzall is the best for cutting water balloons. When I see yellow I think carpenter, rarely is lumber that wet, except for the pt at our local prop factory.


----------



## moonapprentice

I like red too. The real red. Here's just a few.


----------



## moonapprentice

...


----------



## moonapprentice

Hilti fleet management program


----------



## Rexticle

My hand tools are yellow but I have red uponor expanders, pvc shears and heated hoodies. 

Too many nice tools out there to hamstring yourself to just one brand. 

Nice Hilti's Moon. You may have just caused me to relapse. I haven't bought a tool in 6 days!


----------



## GREENPLUM

Prolly 5 grand worth of hilti


----------



## Flyout95

moonapprentice said:


> Hilti fleet management program


You're not buying Hilti, your boss is... 

But yes, Hilti is top shelf.


----------



## moonapprentice

That's right


----------



## sullivanplumb

I prefer Milwaukee. Can't beat there variety of tools and I've have better luck with them then my dewalt xrp tools. I just wish my m18 hacksaw, would handle water as well as the m18 sawzall.


----------



## wharfrat

milwaukee hacksaw died after very little water... evrything else been good.


----------



## plumberfarmer

I have dewalt everything I love it the 20 volt is better than the 18 by far. I love the vacuum and framing gun is super nice for blocking. And the new 1/2 impact for water heater elements is awesome. But going to buy propress PVC cutters and copper cutters from Milwaukee already have 3/8 m12 impact but batteries don't seem to last.


----------



## paultheplumber1

I've got a huge pile of busted Dewalt cordless tools and batterys that didn't last for crap. From 18v up to the 36v. Never again. My disposable ryobi tools have held up better. I also am member of the I wish my hacksall would handle water club. Lucky to get a year out of them, but so usefull I'll keep buying them.


----------



## KoleckeINC

Paul-can I please have all your busted Dewalt 18v tools? I'm in need of a battery prong for one saw. There's just too many features I don't want to let go from the 18v stuff. Blade position on my Dewalt sawzall beats Milwaukee hands down for flush cuts. The DustBuster style 1/2 gallon vacuum rides shotgun and I won't give it up. The impact holds a second bit-I use star screws and Philips-my Dewalt stuff works perfect. Granted I had o buy 4.0 ah batteries from Amazon without a warranty. I couldn't justify 1950$ for a replacement of all the things I have-dual port charger-18v sds-circ-vacuum-and the snakelight with led bulb. It hangs on stuff and it's way better when I work on my car with it.


----------



## Bayside500

for you guys who believe the "20 volt" hype............







,,,,,,,,,,,,just saying


----------



## mpm

Almost all my tools are 18V fuel. I've never had and issue with them getting wet and not working. Best tools I've ever owned by far. Just got the 18v wet / dry vac and I freaking love it.


----------



## skoronesa

Bayside500 said:


> for you guys who believe the "20 volt" hype............
> 
> 18v vs 20v Lithium Ion Power Tools - The Truth Uncovered - YouTube
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,just saying



They are assuming it is a solely a marketing ploy and not to differentiate them from their other lithium batteries, I can hear it now, "skoro, their other batteries aren't lithium, they are ni-cd!"

Not those, these: http://www.dewalt.com/tools/cordless-batteries-dc9180.aspx

They are the "Pod" style to be compatible with the old stuff. I don't like the quality of all of their stuff, but I think dewalt has tried the hardest to please the consumer. What other company has offered lithium batteries that work with their old tools? None as far as I know. I bought the lithium adapters for my old makita stuff, but they aren't made by makita. And makita claims to have the largest selection of cordless tools, but most of them are duplicates. Ryobi seems to be leading the innovation department with new cordless tools like that snake. And you ever price out a cordless jigsaw from makita?

I stuck with makita because they used to have the highest quality electric tools, cordless or not. But with having moved their production to china they also seem to have lowered their bar for quality. My ni-cd makita sawzall with lithium batteries has blown any other cordless sawzall I have used out of the water, but part of that I think is because the older tools were designed to pull more current. With lithium they are scared of blowing up a battery, to the point that makita makes the safeguards on their batteries too safe and the batteries are useless. Any guy I have worked with that uses one of my generics says they are better than genuine makitas.


----------



## Kpwplumb

I just upgraded this x-mas from 18v dewalt to the 20v stuff.
So far love the new set and hopefully holds up like the 18v.


----------

